# Skin Color And Watch Strap



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

If I have a lighter skin color do you think black straps suit better than brown ones?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

watch_newbie said:


> If I have a lighter skin color do you think black straps suit better than brown ones?


IMHO it has nothing to do with your skin colour, it's what suits the watch that counts. What strap goes best with dial and/or case finish.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I choose the colour of my watch straps to suit the watch - never thought if it suits my skin tone or not. :huh:


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you. Sorry if the question was dumb....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Similar with what's already been posted, it's how it looks with the watch that's more important than the match with my skin colour  Note the black strap on the MK II, now I would never wear black clothes but this on the wrist wouldn't bother me one bit.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Similar with what's already been posted, it's how it looks with the watch that's more important than the match with my skin colour  Note the black strap on the MK II, now I would never wear black clothes but this on the wrist wouldn't bother me one bit.


Phil, you "really" need a holiday :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

watch_newbie said:


> Thank you. Sorry if the question was dumb....


Don't worry, there is no such thing as a dumb question here. Now as for the answers, then that's another thing. h34r:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

b11ocx said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Similar with what's already been posted, it's how it looks with the watch that's more important than the match with my skin colour  Note the black strap on the MK II, now I would never wear black clothes but this on the wrist wouldn't bother me one bit.
> ...


Why is it a tad bright :tongue2:

Edit: Actually It's a lie, I changed the strap as soon as I got home , the leather in question was dirty and cheap :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Surely people don't do that


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> I choose the colour of my watch straps to suit the watch - never thought if it suits my skin tone or not. :huh:


Ditto - never even thought about any other reason.



PhilM said:


> Surely people don't do that


I'm sure it's done (by both old & new), whether by posting questions of this nature or just by adding a smiley or two after several posts. Anyhow at least this kind of question gets people thinking .. which cannot be bad.


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Well.... people don't be bad  I'm not trying to collect many posts at once because I don't have the budget for the sales forum right now - but I do have a lot of watch related questions through my head and I'm glad when someone can explain me more


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmmm - wonder what colour/colours I should wear. :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## watch_newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Now I understand - any strap color would suit well to anyone - BUT it is all to personal choice after all.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

VinceR said:


> I'm sure it's done (by both old & new), whether by posting questions of this nature or just by adding a smiley or two after several posts.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

:secret:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> I choose the colour of my watch straps to suit the watch - never thought if it suits my skin tone or not. :huh:


Same. I choose the strap below as it goes with the watch, never even considered skin tone. I also have a Toshi on order to go on a Marina militare and same again never considered skin tone. I have chosen a tan strap for it as I think it will look the best.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Alas said:


> Hmmmm - wonder what colour/colours I should wear. :tongue2:
> 
> Alasdair


Rolex-style stainless steel/gold bracelet 

-- Tim


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I admit to having a "general rule" that a Gold(tone) watch should have a brown tan or brownish croco strap with a goldtone buckle, whilst I think a Steel or chrome/silver watch should have a black strap with a silver coloured buckle - but then I throw that out the window where the dial colour is a standout! A cream watch looks good on a sand coloured nato type thingy, and I've got red, green, and blue dialled Raketas on as nearly matching straps as I can find, i think it sets them off somehow :yes:










*Vintage Orion Jump Hour Digital*

And found this strap for this one off the bay, really a fashionista item, but I think it goes well enough with the blue face of the Orion Jump Hour - 24mm this strap, hard to find easily :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

VinceR said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Surely people don't do that
> ...


Well I`m only adding a comment here to help get up to my 14,000th post 

As to the subject matter, when it comes to strap colour in my case it`s purely down to what suits the watch, however it would never be orange


----------

